# i think id like some rats!



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

as i said in the title, i keep looking at pictures of peoples rats and i really think theyre beautifull!  id really like a pair/trio in the future.

the oh keeps saying no as i already have a few pets. iv always had pets and so has the family but never rats.

iv been researching on the internet, but i like to hear from actual owners. not somebody telling me what to do 

what are they like as pets? whats the best type of housing? are babies better to adopt than adults? 

and if iv missed any thing please fill me in! :scared:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Rats are great pets but I'm biased!
Wire cages are the best way to hoiuse them, something like one of these, there are lots of other cages out there too
























This is a really good forum for ratty advice
Fancy Rats • Index page


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

thank you :thumbup:

i know this is a silly question, but are they easy to handle? i mean they look fast and id be scared of dropping them!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If you buy from a good breeder they'll have been handled from day 1 so are totally chilled with human company, as are a lot of rescues. I have 2 rescue boys who are both very keen on being with me, the rescue put a lot of work into getting them friendly because their previous owner had only handled Irwin so Lennon was very nervous. We've carried on with this & he's now at the cage door as soon as Irwin is! As a general rule male rats are more laid back while girls are more adventurous, but this is a general rule- I've got a really lazy girl in my group but the rest are into everything


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My girls are about the same speed as a hamster but they tend to want to be on me so their speed isnt a problem, the boys are lazy bums who just want to cuddle so they could never be described as fast. They are amazing pets and incredibly clever and loyal. Basically the more they are around you the tamer they will be so if you get some prehandled babies from a good breeder and you continue to give them lots of attention you should be fine. I would say both sexes have their charms, the boys are cuddly and sweet and the girls are funny and naughty I wouldnt be able to choose which sex I prefer.


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks guys. 

iv had hamsters before and i managed ok with them lol. i think i like the sound of the females. i like my pets to be cheeky.

just looking through the forum that was suggested and the cages are amazing!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I can highly reccomend the Explorer cage, its maybe a bit huge for 2 or 3 rats though. If youre getting girls bear in mind that they are slightly smaller than the boys so when looking at cages make sure the bar spacing is ok for females, some of the ferret and rabbit cages might not be ok.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi I currently have 9 baby rats looking for new homes  They are very easy to handle and as I have handled them everyday they are extremely friendly. Can I tempt you lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I can highly reccomend the Explorer cage, its maybe a bit huge for 2 or 3 rats though. If youre getting girls bear in mind that they are slightly smaller than the boys so when looking at cages make sure the bar spacing is ok for females, some of the ferret and rabbit cages might not be ok.


A very important point, as I found out when I put all the girls in the Ferret Kingdom & found all my young newbies running around on top of it the next morning


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> A very important point, as I found out when I put all the girls in the Ferret Kingdom & found all my young newbies running around on top of it the next morning


Lol I came down yesterday morning to find one of my young newbies running around on top of their cage and the door was shut!!! I don't think there is anyway it could have got out the only thing I can think of is it must have climbed out when we had the door open to handle the babies. I cant believe I didn't notice it though!!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Everyone who says boys are lazy, sedate creatures needs to borrow my Harry for a day! He'd give any girl a run for their money - he's completely NUTS!! Pings around like a total loon, and gives new meaning to the word 'mischievious' 

Rats are the best pets in the world . They genuinely enjoy being around people, and when they get to know you they are so affectionate. When I let my boys out of the cage, I just sit on the floor and they all come racing over to me and pile onto my lap


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

aww thanks guys. i really cant wait to get some now! i have some babies in mind.

there powder blue dumbos (i think  )

i got my guineas off the same lady and she loves them too bits


----------

